# Mexican meal after Hiking



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 21, 2022)

It was taco Tuesday. I ordered pork verde. One of favorite Mexican dishes. Janice didn't go because had been raining most wore spikes on shoes. I got her take out taco's.


----------



## wabi (Sep 21, 2022)

What's the restaurant and is it your favorite?...Kauai resident here. I am always looking for restaurant recs when i go to Oahu.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 22, 2022)

If your talking Mexican Azteca was my favorite authentic Mexican fare. Sara & Domingo Sanchez. COVID induced economic demise. Since 1982 until 2022. 

Couple others Ko'olau Center-Chile Relleno 
Kaneohe.

El Mariachi windward side

Taqueria El Gallo Rosa in Kailua 

Alejandro's Kalihi valley


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 22, 2022)

The one in picture is Chili Relleno it's more traditional Mexican that I like. The pork Verdes with soft corn tortillas was very good. Tacos got for takeout we're good too we have plenty avocado right now added thin slices to the taco's when I got home.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 26, 2022)

which one is you Keith? 

i love Mexican food after a hard outing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 26, 2022)

The old fart in blue nylon shirt & full brim hat.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 26, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> The old fart in blue nylon shirt & full brim hat.


should have noted the Chili Verde.


----------

